# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Where to post?



## imported_Nathan (Feb 17, 2004)

Howdy, 

With the proliferation of forums, web sites and mail lists these days and new ones sprouting all the time, where does one post for the most effective replies? I'm not talking commercial posts but general advice and sharing of the planting aquaria experience. I don't want to have to cross post to multiple forums so where do the majority of the experts willing to help those of us that know enough to dangerous live?

Thanks

gnatster


----------



## imported_Nathan (Feb 17, 2004)

Howdy, 

With the proliferation of forums, web sites and mail lists these days and new ones sprouting all the time, where does one post for the most effective replies? I'm not talking commercial posts but general advice and sharing of the planting aquaria experience. I don't want to have to cross post to multiple forums so where do the majority of the experts willing to help those of us that know enough to dangerous live?

Thanks

gnatster


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

This one is a good place to post.

See this link for other sites I frequent. A couple are not very active but most are pretty good:

http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#Aquatic%20Plants%20Forums

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## imported_Nathan (Feb 17, 2004)

IIn my travels I have found this to be one of the best sites, kudos to Robert, for hosting and I find it very refreshing the entire forum is not a big advert for Aqua Botanic, makes me want to spend there, very effective sublimal marketing. I subscribed to the AGA mailist, church mice speak more. Checked out the Greater Washington Aquatic Plannt Association, their forum is pretty much members only. I'd like to go a meeting first to see if I want to go back before joining. 

I work as 2nd shift network admin for a Fortune 100 Co. who's postion has been "right sized" come the end of the month, they give us NO work to do, I surf the net all night.

gnatster


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

My goal has always been to make this forum a good place by it's own merits, not influenced by my commercial interest. I like it to be judged according to the people here, the common interest they share, the friendship they share.That is why the forums here have been successful and attracted such an international following even though for the most part my business is only within the united states.

That said, my commercial interest can be seen here and is promoted here from time to time. Hopefully it does not take away from the integrety of the site. My customers come here to find support from my magazine or other medium advertising. The forums help educate my customers to make better buying desicions, and the ads bring a new wave of people to help keep the forums busy and bring new friends. Hopefully it is a win win for everyone.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Nathan (Feb 17, 2004)

Ekkks, I just reread my last post and realize my sarcasm could be construed as cynicism. A  would have gone far. Sorry, 

gnatster


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I didn't take it that way at all Nathan! I appreciated the comments.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------

